# Yamaha model designation differences?



## Arpinski (Sep 9, 2017)

Hello,

I’ve been wondering about what are the differences, if any, between a Yamaha YT624ED and an YT624EDJ? What does the J add for features?

I think I understand most of the rest of the model code:

Y Yamaha
T generation (previous was S, next will be a U?)
6 engine power
24 sizing of the auger (imperial)
ED electric drive (the shoot controls)

So what would the J add on those models with the J on the end?

And did I miss anything, or make a mistake?

Some final thoughts. 

The change from S to a T seems to have been the change to a hydrostatic drive train. You think some day they’ll switch to an electrically driven system? (Please note I’m saying driven, and not powered) I’m not enamoured by coal powered vehicles - like the car industry seems to be moving to.

How about an EFI engine? I’m kinda surprised Yamaha haven’t switched over to EFI - just about the entire motorcycle, boat, and snow mobile industry have switched their 4 stroke engines over to the technology and the ease of running an EFI engine seems like a no brainer..... I understand the draw of a carborator (simplicity and user maintenance), but for reliability, fuel economy (and thus environmental) the advantages are hard to ignore.

Cheers


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

If you send Yamaha Canada an e-mail with your questions they will answer them for you.
They are really good about answering questions about their snow blowers too.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Arpinski said:


> Hello,
> 
> I’ve been wondering about what are the differences, if any, between a Yamaha YT624ED and an YT624EDJ? What does the J add for features?
> 
> ...


I do not know what the J stand for, but as far as I can tell 2 facts on your theory fail on my snowblower.
I have a YS1028J.
* It is a Y'S' but it is has a hydrostatic drive.
* It does not have 'ED' on the model designation, but it has electric chute rotation.

As previously suggested, you should send an email to Yamaha Canada or to any Yamaha Dealer in Canada, they should be able to answer your question.


----------



## Arpinski (Sep 9, 2017)

Rgr,

I sent Yamaha Canada an email asking for information a day or two after I possed my question. So far no response. Doesn’t make me all warm and fuzzy when companies completely ignore their customers - even if the question isn’t all that important in the big scheme of things.

Anyway, on a thread about Honda’s, it was surmised that some of the model letters probably denote country of manufacturing code.

So perhaps the YS vs YT denotes the change from Japan to China for origin of manufacture? 

Maybe some day Yamaha Canada will read/respond to my query.

Cheers.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Arpinski said:


> So perhaps the YS vs YT denotes the change from Japan to China for origin of manufacture?
> 
> Cheers.


I think "S" stands for 'Snowblower' and "T" stands for 'snowThrower' (some times manufactures call them throwers).

Your theory may be correct as the 'YS'1028J is made in Japan whereas the 'YT'624ED/J is made in China.

What makes me think that this theory may not be right is that I can not see the 'YT'1332ED be made in China, it is likely made in Japan.


----------



## Lunta (Dec 14, 2017)

The difference is:

ED has a three step adjustment of the "rocking" position.
EDJ has stepless adjustment.


----------



## drumsonly2002 (Dec 23, 2016)

My YS 8/28T The machine has 4 speed forwards, 2 reverse. Serial 7KF-230580. No electric start, no primer bulb nor light and metal gas tank. I think it may be early 90's but not sure.


----------



## Macplee (Feb 17, 2018)

I also believe "J" stands for made in Japan vs. others could be made in China.


----------

